# Emerge dejo de funcionar [solved]

## lanstat

Saludos estaba instalando exaile asi empezo a instalar la version 2.6.5 de python y yo tenia la version 2.6.4 el problema es que despues de instalar python dejo de funcionar emerge ahora cuando ejecuto emerge me da este mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 31, in <module>
> 
>     from _emerge.main import emerge_main
> ...

 

Primero pense q talvez se solucionaria dando un python-updater pero esto es lo que me devuelve:

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 40, in <module>
> 
>     import portage
> ...

 

Podeis ayudarme....Last edited by lanstat on Mon Dec 06, 2010 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomk

Suena como algo en python tiene algun corrupción, intente la solucion en commento 4 de este bug.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por la respuesta. Esa fue la solucion   :Very Happy: 

----------

